# Audi TT Roadster - Window squeak while going up and down



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

Passenger window - What would cause the window to squeak going and down. I put some stuff on the window to show where it was scraping the window going up / down. IT seems to be about center of the window about 10 inches long. I do not think it is the rubber guard on the outside of the window. I have looked down in and also tested lubricating that which I Found out is a bad idea







It squeaks more the hotter of a day it is and less when it is cold.
Could it possibly be a wiring harness in the way?
All help would be uber appreciated !


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

May have found a possible solution -
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/windowsqueal.html


----------

